# name that router bit



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

I have been looking for a table-edge router bit of a specific profile for a couple days now. I have looked on grizzly, rockler, amazon, and perhaps a couple other outlets for this same profile (see image below).

If anyone knows where else I might look, or if you have seen this profile before, do let me know, as I have already delayed my project too long. 

Also: If somebody has this bit who would like to sell it I would be very interested in it second-hand, as I will probably only use it once. 

Thanks,


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what is the frame(?) off of... window(?)
and why do I get the impression that's a mutipass cut profile


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks like a 30 degree chamfer bit with a rabbitt
Could have also been made on a table saw


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Unless the bottom edge near the square is a cove instead of straight, I don't see anything you can't do on a table saw.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Looks like a 30 degree chamfer bit with a rabbitt
> Could have also been made on a table saw


very possible even with the double cut to the right edge closest to the ruler...
only w/o the bearing and using a router table...
sanding to relieve the sharp returns..


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

That looks like it was done on a shaper and may have been custom made. To reproduce it, you may have to make multiple passes on a router table and table saw, unless you have a shaper that you can get the bit for.


----------

